# Radeon8500 - OpenGL crashes

## Merlin-TC

Hi,

I hope someone here can help me because I am really out of ideas now.

I have a Radeon8500 on a KT266A board (Soyo Dragon Ultra).

I installed the latest FireGL drivers from the www.schneider-digital.de website and I think they are also available as an ebuild now.

Installation wored fine and I do have OpenGL acceleration. I can play Quake2 and Tuxracer as long as I want but when I play Quake3 with enabled opengl extensions I get some visual errors already.

It looks like this then, mostly it's visible in the sky: http://de.geocities.com/merlin_tc/index.htm

Then I installed the Urban Terror mod and  I got some corruptions too plus that it totally crashed gentoo  :Sad: 

Yesterday I tried Neverwinter Nights and it crashes after some seconds.

I don't know if it has to do with the drivers so it's just a guess. But other people are running these drivers without any problems so where could my problem be?

Any ideas, suggestions or just thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## Sarlok

Hi.

I had those same problems when I was still using the Mesa drivers. I've never run those games, but I had the same problems none the less.

When you type glrxinfo, what drivers doe sit say youre using?

I haven't hd any troubles with mine since I got it working, although native 'nix games tend to go slower than (sometimes, the same) stuff I run with WineX (3 is fantastic too, it runs *everything*. Or seems to).

----------

## Merlin-TC

I am using the right drivers.

I also did an 

```
opengl-update ati
```

 afterwards.

And my fps are really good...if it doesn't crash.....

----------

## sn4ip3r

those drivers are very unstable, the crash/freeze problem happens to many, if not everyone who is using these drivers, I would reccoment to switch to xfree-drm until Ati releases drivers with stable 3D acceleration (btw. if you really want speed then use http://dri.sf.net CVS drivers which are a lot faster than xfree-drm and have newert opengl/mesa implementation 1.2/4.0.x vs. 1.3/5.0.x)

----------

## Merlin-TC

The problem is that there is no S3TC in the DRI drivers. I understand they cannot effort the licencing fees but it is just essential to play games like UT2003.

May I ask what platfrom you own sn4ip3r?

Do you have a via chipset too?

----------

## Merlin-TC

OK, so now I compiled the DRI drivers from CVS but my framerate is terribly low. I get around 40fps in the timedemo that was shipped with Quake3. Even these drivers are not from ATI I think they are faster and it's my mistake.

But as far as I see everything is setup correctly.

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 5.0.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_pack_invert,

    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

```

If anyone hast the slightest idea what I did wrong plz help me.

Even tuxracer is choppy....

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> May I ask what platfrom you own sn4ip3r?
> 
> Do you have a via chipset too?

 

Celeron 2.2, radeon 9000 pro, SIS 645DX with 768MB DDR333

gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r5

----------

## Merlin-TC

I was just asking because a friend of mine is using these drivers without any problems he has an SIS AMD based system.

Maybe you can help me with the DRI drivers what I posted before?

I don't understand why my framerate is so terribly low.

I would greatly appreciate your help sn4ip3r.

----------

## Marajin

That Framerate does sound stupidly low....

I get like double that on my 2.4Ghz P4 + Radeon 9000...

----------

## Merlin-TC

I know that it's too low  :Sad: 

What I don't know is how to fix it.

With the FireGL driver I got 160fps in the Quake3 timedemo.

I don't expect it to be that high with the DRI drivers but 40 is just not enough, it drops under 20 fps and tux racer has around 10 fps.

So something is seriously wrong I just don't know what  :Sad: 

So plz, if anyone can help me or has any thoughts I'd be happy to hear it.

----------

## Marajin

```
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL 

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 5.0.1 
```

There's your problem. You're using MESA indirect (slow) rendering. does your XF86Config load dri ?

The reason it's so slow is you're NOT using the DRI stuff, you're using MESA...

----------

## Merlin-TC

I am quite sure that it is in my XF86Config-4 ....

I will check it again though.

Is there anything else I should also check?

I have to du opengl-update xfree right?

----------

## Marajin

Hmm GLX I think?

and yeah opengl-update xfree

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Marajin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL 
> 
> ...

 

NO, look some line before:

```
direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

s
```

Using original XFree86-DRI drivers, your OpenGL-implementation always is Mesa, which is capable to do either, direct and indirect rendering.

I think the problem is, it's a mixture of ATI and XFree86 drivers, the glxlib seems to be the one which comes with ati-drivers (server glx vendor string: SGI).

maybe this changes after unmerging ati-drivers

----------

## Marajin

My bad!

I'm tired (34 hours uptime and counting...  :Confused:  )

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *Marajin wrote:*   

> Hmm GLX I think?
> 
> and yeah opengl-update xfree

 

don't do that if you're using dri-cvs because it will overwrite the opengl drivers from dri-cvs with the ones installed from xfree-drm ebuild (older ones).

----------

## Merlin-TC

I am not sure, I think I didn't do it after I compiled the CVS but at some point I did because my frames were and are terribly low.

Do you have Quake3 installed sn4ip3r?

If so what fps you have in the timedemo shipped with the game.

I get around 40 in 1024x768@24bpp and that's just too low I think.

----------

